# moving to Dubai



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

Hopefully gonna move to Dubai and have a job as cabin crew just wonder what the law is for a man! Different sites say different things


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

What law are you referring to?


----------



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

The Islamic laws, like not talking to women, or drinking outside the things that get you arrested really


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhhh... someone has never been to the middle east. 

Don't talk to the abaya women. Deffinatly not try to 'talk' talk to a hamburglar. You can, you wont get arrested, but if they are in a bad mood, they might be highly offended that you did so. 

You drink in hotels. It is the only places that have liquour licenses. You dont take your personal stash and drink outside your home. No walking around drunk. If you overly intoxicated, you might not want to get into a taxi or you might end up at a police station. Just be considerate. 

Most western people come and never come off the western tourist radar world of dubai. You can nearly live like you are not even in the middle east if you so choose to.


----------



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

Alright just wonder because when I talk to people I normally tap them to get their attention but mostly my friends anyway how do you know if they are certain women


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

anyway how do you know if they are certain women

??? what do you mean by this? Are you asking how do you know if the female you tap to get their attention is really female or do you mean how do you know which women would not appreciate being tapped and which would be ok with it?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They will be wearing what is called an abaya. It looks like a big black tint. 

You will figure it after landing, quite quickly.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're cabin crew, you'll be living with mostly female cabin crew, you'll learn the ropes easily enough that's for sure.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

It's does not take a genius, really the woman who would find you speaking to them are not going to seem approachable. But no you do not want to just tap/touch a female on the shoulder or touch her on the back, things which may seem normal where you are from. There are many Muslim woman who do not dress in any obvious ways who still do not like being touched by men, even in a seemingly harmless way.

Also you do not offer your hand (as in hand shake) to a Muslim woman, even in a work context where this would seem normal, always let them offer their hand first.

I am guessing that if you are taking a job as something like a cabin crew on a Middle East airline they will give you some explanations of how to be respectful during your orientation/training.


----------



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheers everyone it was more like about the women wear the arama. I only tap my friends haha usually when they are annoying me and being ignorent lol. I'll probably figure it out thank you all


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

daveadd said:


> Cheers everyone it was more like about the women wear the arama. I only tap my friends haha usually when they are annoying me and being ignorent lol. I'll probably figure it out thank you all


I think you mean abaya? 


----------



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes haha!


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> It's does not take a genius, really the woman who would find you speaking to them are not going to seem approachable. But no you do not want to just tap/touch a female on the shoulder or touch her on the back, things which may seem normal where you are from. There are many Muslim woman who do not dress in any obvious ways who still do not like being touched by men, even in a seemingly harmless way.
> 
> Also you do not offer your hand (as in hand shake) to a Muslim woman, even in a work context where this would seem normal, always let them offer their hand first.
> 
> I am guessing that if you are taking a job as something like a cabin crew on a Middle East airline they will give you some explanations of how to be respectful during your orientation/training.


i put my hand out to shake a arabics hand ( he was my landlord at the time) and he high fived me :s


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

where was he from?



laurencree said:


> i put my hand out to shake a arabics hand ( he was my landlord at the time) and he high fived me :s


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> where was he from?


dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

laurencree said:


> i put my hand out to shake a arabics hand ( he was my landlord at the time) and he high fived me :s


I am thinking you are a female from your name. You should wait for a muslim man to offer, so as not to make someone feel uncomfortable to be in the position they have to decline a handshake. Males or females in general in the middle east, do not generally touch the opposite sex.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

locals usually tend to handle managing their properties to an office or somebody else. That's why I asked.



laurencree said:


> dubai


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am thinking you are a female from your name. You should wait for a muslim man to offer, so as not to make someone feel uncomfortable to be in the position they have to decline a handshake. Males or females in general in the middle east, do not generally touch the opposite sex.


yer i felt a little awkwould after


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> locals usually tend to handle managing their properties to an office or somebody else. That's why I asked.


he did 2 start with but im guessing he didnt fully trust the agent :s i font know


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is making me smile. I have been here for years so I know all this but not so long ago someone I work with came to say bye because he was going on holiday. We had a bit of a chat and then I put my hand out to shake his. I had not realized he was so religious and he didn't want to be rude so he kind of offered me somewhere between his elbow and his wrist to shake rather than touching my hand. Needless to say, lesson learned.


----------



## daveadd (Dec 21, 2011)

I would fell akward aawell.


----------

